# Network controller driver for Mediatek Corp 5961



## xgupta (Sep 17, 2021)

Hi,

Is there a guide/example develop a network driver for Freebsd. 

I newly installed Freebsd on my Asus Tuf 15 laptop.

I can see recently this driver was added to linux-kernel here - https://github.com/torvalds/linux/commit/5c14a5f944b91371961548b1907802f74a4d2e5c.

Thanks,
Shivam


----------



## sidetone (Oct 1, 2021)

For writing drivers, there's this free resource: https://docs.freebsd.org/en/books/arch-handbook/partii/. There's a book on it, https://nostarch.com/bsddrivers.htm. It has a free sample chapter in it.

miibus(4) is a component part of a driver that is required by many specific network drivers.

In addition, there's: ndisgen(8) and ndis(4) which allow Windows drivers to be used on FreeBSD. In the FreeBSD Handbook, there's this https://docs.freebsd.org/en/books/handbook/config/#config-network-setup.


----------



## xgupta (Oct 3, 2021)

Thanks sidetone, I would also like to learn how to write FreeBSD drivers so use the bsddriver book and write it myself. Currently, I can use the internet through mobile hotspot tethering.


----------

